# macintosh reserve



## southernmason (Dec 23, 2008)

Has anyone been camping a Macintosh in Carroll county-good or bad pros and cons


----------



## worminator (Dec 24, 2008)

SM

It depends on what kind of camping you are after.  I spend a lot of time there (only 2 miles from my house) and if you like primitive camping along with hiking (or other trail use activities) and fishing the river, it would be good.  There is no power in the camp sites so if you are using a camper, you will need a generator to have power.

The park has a couple of big fields many miles of trails and walk in access to the river.

I hope this helps.

W.


----------



## JR'S GUIDE (Dec 24, 2008)

Worm covered it well, but they do have restrooms and showers ( no heat in them ) they also have firewood staged around the park, on you sight which is huge you have a table and a firepit and that is it.  We camped in October and like to froze to death right on the river.


----------



## southernmason (Dec 24, 2008)

We like primitive camping and its only 20 miles from home so it sounds like our type of place thanks guys


----------



## southernmason (Dec 24, 2008)

Maybe I will see you there Worm Merry Christmas


----------



## sidekicks409 (May 22, 2011)

does anyone know what it cost to camp there


----------



## Phoelix (May 24, 2011)

I used to fly my 1/4 scale Decathlon there.  Everytime I pass by now, seems the entire park is "closed" for some reason....


----------

